

Ask HN: Archive of well-designed PSDs? - hella

I'm a coder. I can design decently, but I'm terrible at getting things looking beautiful.<p>I've seen Dribbble (which host mostly images, not psd's) and sites like PremiumPixel which provide a few PSD's. But what I'm looking for is a large, tagged archive of "open-source" PSD's.<p>Does this exist? If not, would you use it?
======
ned
<http://365psd.com/>

------
dsawler
There are a few, including 365psd, DesignMoo,and PremiumPixel. I've found
myself glancing at them a couple times, but when it came to putting that
design into web design, it became a useless service for me (now I rarely make
a PSD).

------
ScottWhigham
I don't know of one. It would compete with "stock" image services that sell
PSDs, AIs, etc. If you can find 10k+ free, "worth owning" PSDs that people
give you royalty-free, the right person could definitely make some money with
it.

